# Sempre tinc més feina de la que puc fer



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber per què s'ha fet servir _de_ per introduir el segon element de la comparació (l'oració _la que puc fer_) en comptes de _que_. Es podria dir _Sempre tinc més feina *que* la que puc fer_? Grácies per endavant

Gonzalo


----------



## gica

Em penso que sí. De fet, la construcció que proposes em sembla més genuïna: _Sempre tinc més feina que la que puc  fer. _
Ara, jo sempre faig servir la intuició. No et sé donar arguments gramaticals. Algú altre en sabrà més. Salut!


----------



## viviana jones

A mi em sembla que la correcta és "Sempre tinc més feina de la que puc fer"; potser m'ho sembla perquè en castellà també diem "siempre tengo más trabajo del que puedo hacer" 
Crec que s'hi posa "*de* la que puc fer", perquè és tant una oració de relatiu, com la segona part d'una comparació.


----------



## oxk

Holes,

No és per portar la contrària però a mi em sembla que aquesta frase NO és una comparació. 

Es podria dir _Sempre tinc més feina *que* la que puc fer? 
_Per mi aquest *que* no és correcte aquí.

Crec que en una comparació sempre comparem dos subjectes diferenciats i "la que puc fer" no és cap subjecte. Si que podríem dir, per exemple:

_Sempre tinc més feina que tu_  (això si és un comparatiu)
Sempre tinc més feina de la que puc fer  (és la relativa, correcta)


----------



## gica

He consultat la frase amb els qui en saben més que jo i m'han dit que *totes dues formes* són correctes.


----------



## gvergara

oxk said:


> No és per portar la contrària però a mi em sembla que aquesta frase NO és una comparació.


 
Jo crec qu sí ho es. Em sembla que hi ha elipsis i crec que l'oració "enllargada" seria _Sempre tinc més feina que la feina que puc fer_. En castellà fem servir _de_, segur, però això em sembla un error; en altres llengües romances aquest tipus d'oració es construeix amb _que._


----------



## Pinairun

oxk said:


> Holes,
> 
> No és per portar la contrària però a mi em sembla que aquesta frase NO és una comparació.
> 
> Es podria dir _Sempre tinc més feina *que* la que puc fer? _
> Per mi aquest *que* no és correcte aquí.
> 
> Crec que en una comparació sempre comparem dos subjectes diferenciats i "la que puc fer" no és cap subjecte. Si que podríem dir, per exemple:
> 
> _Sempre tinc més feina que tu_  (això si és un comparatiu)
> Sempre tinc més feina de la que puc fer  (és la relativa, correcta)


 
Jo crec que tens raó. Si no, com diríem: _Quan una persona té més diners *dels* que pot gastar per als seus plaers...?_
o
_Tenia més diners *dels* que es poden arribar a gastar en un miler de vides...?_

Sense _dels_? Esteu segurs?


----------



## Pinairun

gvergara said:


> Jo crec qu sí ho es. Em sembla que hi ha elipsis i crec que l'oració "enllargada" seria _Sempre tinc més feina que la feina que puc fer_. En castellà fem servir _de_, segur, però això em sembla un error; en altres llengües romances aquest tipus d'oració es construeix amb _que._


 
Segons la RAE, en castellà hi ha diferència:
*Más*


> *1.*
> (...)
> "Cuando la comparación es expresa, el segundo término va introducido por la conjunción _*que*:_ _«La situación es ahora más grave que en la época del francés»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]);
> 
> o por la preposición _*de*,_ si se trata de una oración de relativo sin antecedente expreso que denota, no una entidad distinta, sino grado o cantidad en relación con la magnitud que se compara:
> _«Cuando se forman más médicos *de los que* se necesitan, se incurre en deshonestidades profesionales»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 19.4.86);
> (...)


 
Per tant, jo diria "sempre tinc mes feina *de la* que puc fer".
Però jo no sé res.


----------



## viviana jones

Així doncs, es confirma que és tant una *oració de relatiu* com el *segon terme* d'una comparació.

(Pinairun, saps més coses de les que creus!)


----------



## gvergara

Pinairun said:


> Segons la RAE, en castellà hi ha diferència:
> *Más*
> 
> 
> Per tant, jo diria "sempre tinc mes feina *de la* que puc fer".
> Però jo no sé res.


 
No trobo l'explicació molt clara; en general, penso que les explicacions de la RAE no són pas molt pràctiques. Si l'antecedent fos explìcit, no veig per què hauria de canviar el element que introdueix el segon element de la comparació (_Cuando se forman más médicos *de los que* se necesitan,_ ..., però _Cuando se forman más médicos *que los médicos que* se necesitan, ..._). Em sembla, però, que això no és important; infereixo que en català es podrien utilitzar totes dues formes, sense que ningú em miri (tan) estranyat... En tot cas, m'agradaria que em diguéssiu quina d'aquestes formes és més usual.


----------



## viviana jones

No t'ho sabria dir. Primer em pensava que la primera, però després m'ha semblat que totes dues. En qualsevol cas, ja que les dues són correctes, no t'hi capfiquis i utilitza la que t'agradi més.


----------

